# Winter Playlist - New Music?



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I am lookin around for some new music and wonderin what everyone out there has on their winter playlist.

So what is on your winter playlist?????


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

damien marley...... phish.... led zepplin of coarse. nothing like slashing powder listening to zep


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Been listening to a lot of Slightly Stoopid on the hill, they have a great sound to ride to.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Queens of the stone age (song for the deaf)...Kyuss.. The sublimation effect soundtrack....atmoshpere.... Brother Ali.. dj food.. mason jennings.. sage francis.. puya.. Altough when not at a resoert don't listen to much after reading this article. I want to hear everything if I need to... Snow moving behind me or my buddies... And hopefully it wont occur but trying to find them.. 08/09 WildSnow Beacon Reviews — Introduction - Lou Dawson's Backcountry Skiing Blog


----------



## cbcboat (Jan 26, 2009)

check out some of these, mostly electronica type stuff but great energy, OTT, Telepath, Bonobo, the Brazilian Girls, Jamiroquai, Shpongle just a few that are a little more obscure maybe. You should go to Pandora.com its a free radio on the internet. You enter bands that you like and it picks a bunch of others that it thinks you might like, its a great way to find more music. Have fun
B


----------



## sgb3000 (Nov 22, 2004)

Cornell University, 5/8/77.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Angels and Airwaves, MGMT, Mysto & Pizzi, Royksopp, The Sounds, Panic! at the disco (some new stuff that is good to ride to), along with a little Avenged Sevenfold, Taking Back Sunday, Soilwork and Adema.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

tom petty= mary jane's last dance. 
rolling stones- you can't always get what you want 
derek and the dominoes= layla


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

RDNEK,
Listen to some Frank Zappa. Hot Rats, Zoot Allures, Apostrophe, and Weasles Ripped My Flesh are all great albums.


----------



## tacocat (May 26, 2008)

apostrophe is one of the greatest albums ever made. And the first half is winter themed


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

This. I can't stop listening to it. It may be the best album ever made. Blues, rock, amazing guitar work. Duane Allman was as good as there ever was.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

the Roots
Nas
Ghostface Killah
Daddy Yankee 
Don Omar
Deftones
Atmosphere
Bad Brains
Misfits


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Eazy-e
beck
public enemy
gary numan
talking heads


----------



## ngeoym (Jun 13, 2007)

Kevin Misajon :: Debut Album "Picture"
Check this guy out!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks for the new ideas. Downloadin and makin new playlists right now. My winter has been a mix of....

steve earl
alicia keys
wombats
bob dylan
wolf like me
ernest ranglin
social d - mike ness
penny wise
the black keys
wu - gza - odb - meth - raekwon - chef - remix all that shit
motorhead
shaggy
busta
five oclock heros
The motley crew
stones


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

america- horse with no name
neil young-old man, and a bunch of others
beatles- hold your hand, elenor rigby, come together


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

This one

YouTube - M.I.A. PAPER PLANES official video


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Murder by death
Against Me!
Atmosphere
Death on Wednesday
The Devil Makes Three
Drive By Truckers(DBT!)
The Gourds
Jalan Crossland
Moe
The New Pornographers
Old Crow Medicine Show
Portugal. The Man
Reverend Horton Heat
Rexway
Social Distortion
Steve Earle
Tiger Army
Just a quick list of what goes on in my head when I'm Shreddin.


----------



## jdora000 (May 29, 2008)

String cheese incident is the best mountain music out there, especially some live stuff. Also check Hot buttered rum String band. Good jamgrass mixed with all kinds of funked out rhythms. Old Dead and Talking Heads kinda speaks true. as well as old blugrass like David Grisman and Jerry Garcia along with John Hartford and Sam Bush. 

Cant leave out avril lavigne, LL Cool J, Shaquille Oneals First album, Paris Hiltons bad ass single and all the other much loved bullshit out there


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

jdora000 said:


> Cant leave out avril lavigne, LL Cool J, Shaquille Oneals First album, Paris Hiltons bad ass single and all the other much loved bullshit out there


?????? - interesting tastes


----------



## jdora000 (May 29, 2008)

Interesting tastes??? Come on man, could you imagine if Avril Lavigne collaborated and laid down some tracks with Shaq Diesel and went on tour together, pure bliss.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I guess what threw me off was that you used Paris Hilton and "bad ass" in the same sentence. You are, however, entitled to your own opinion...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

shaq deisel.. that some kind of nugget?


----------



## kelly (Dec 13, 2003)

*Winterlist....*

Moe..any of the Warts and All volumes
Derick and the Dominoes..Jam Volume 1,2 etc also the older stuff w/ Jerry if you can find it
Allman Bros
Damien Marley
Widespread
Disco Bisquits
Particle


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

SONG STARTS AT 1:20ish......


YouTube - CLAIM, The Greatest Ski Movie... EVER!




sick fluffin movie......


----------



## JRC (Jan 31, 2007)

*New Albums (Fairly)*

This week I've been jammin to 

Derek Trucks Band - Always Free 

and 

David Byrne (talking heads) & Brian Eno - Everything that Happens will Happen today


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am dragging this one into the new season......

YouTube - turbulence- blood them out lyrics

Edit: I would not run out and buy the whole album.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

YouTube - Hazmat Modine: Bahamut
YouTube - Derek Trucks Band "Down in the Flood / Crash on the Levee"
YouTube - Cross Canadian Ragweed- Cry Lonely
YouTube - Imelda May - Johnny Got A Boom Boom & Falling In Love Again


----------



## Hanley (Oct 9, 2009)

Head for the Hills & the black keys


----------



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

*Pretty Lights*

Pretty lights is amazing and you can download all of his cds for free online at prettylightsmusic.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m86bQ7lmqwQ


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Tool
Tool
Metalica
Tool


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

+1 to Derek Trucks. Alpha Blondie and some DJAM...


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

I would haver to say that pretty lights is best music to ride to ever


----------

